# Is it a deal?



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

4' long 20-24" diameter mesquite sawlogs that have been sitting on the ground for one year, for small diameter hickory smoker wood that came from thinning at my property. The guy loves to smoke and wants to try something new, but also realized big mesquite logs may be worth more than smoker wood. Basically, I would be getting 2 logs for every trunk load of hickory I can fit in my Charger. 2 logs is all that fits in this car :huh: :laughing:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds like a deal to me. No bumper hitch on the car I guess ?


----------

